# Odd message when trying to post...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1196 Warning: Some non-transactional changed tables couldn't be rolled back

INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 659832, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('insert', 'word', 'matches', 'debug', 'mode', 'sql', 'error', '1196', 'warning', 'nontransactional', 'changed', 'tables', 'rolled', 'back', 'phpbbsearchwordmatch', 'postid', 'wordid', 'titlematch', 'select', '659830', 'phpbbsearchwordlist', 'wordtext', 'friggin', 'friday', 'line', '251', 'file', 'functionssearch', 'php')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php


----------

